
Announcing Dart 2: Optimized for Client-Side Development - westoque
https://medium.com/dartlang/announcing-dart-2-80ba01f43b6
======
akritrime
Does Dart provide any advantage over something like TypeScript or flow, or is
it more of a matter of preference? Anyway, I do want to check out Dart
sometime soon, especially Dart and flutter.

------
bsaul
Does dart still provide something relevant on the server-side ?

